
Review my startup; SunSed (blogging platform with batteries included) - ne01
https://www.sunsed.com/index
======
rywalker
Great looking demo... I was captivated to watch to the end. Looks like you've
got some great features. Is development done + you're ready for customers?

~~~
ne01
Thank you! You can sign up right now! We would be glad to have you! :)

~~~
rywalker
You deserve more upvotes. I think HN is sleeping.

~~~
ne01
Thank you it really means a lot!! :)

